# Visit United Kingdom Of Great Britain



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Visit United Kingdom Of Great Britain*

*United Kingdom*






















*The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland[nb 5] (commonly known as the United Kingdom, the UK, or Britain) is a sovereign state located off the north-western coast of continental Europe. The country includes the island of Great Britain, the north-eastern part of the island of Ireland and many smaller islands. Northern Ireland is the only part of the UK that shares a land border with another sovereign state—the Republic of Ireland. Apart from this land border the UK is surrounded by the Atlantic Ocean, the North Sea, the English Channel and the Irish Sea.
The United Kingdom is a unitary state governed under a constitutional monarchy and a parliamentary system, with its seat of government in the capital city of London. It is a country in its own right[10] and consists of four countries: England, Northern Ireland, Scotland and Wales. There are three devolved administrations, each with varying powers,[11][12] based in Belfast, Edinburgh and Cardiff, the capitals of Northern Ireland, Scotland, and Wales. Associated with the UK, but not constitutionally part of it, are three Crown Dependencies.[13] The United Kingdom has fourteen overseas territories.[14] These are remnants of the British Empire which, at its height in 1922, encompassed almost a quarter of the world's land surface and was the largest empire in history. British influence can still be observed in the language, culture and legal systems of many of its former territories.
The UK is a developed country and has the world's seventh-largest economy by nominal GDP and eighth-largest economy by purchasing power parity. It was the world's first industrialised country[15] and the world's foremost power during the 19th and early 20th centuries.[16] The UK remains a great power with leading economic, cultural, military, scientific and political influence.[17] It is a recognised nuclear weapons state and its military expenditure ranks fourth in the world.[18]
The UK has been a permanent member of the United Nations Security Council since its first session in 1946. It has been a member of the European Union and its predecessor the European Economic Community since 1973. It is also a member of the Commonwealth of Nations, the Council of Europe, the G7, the G8, the G20, NATO, the Organization for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD) and the World Trade Organization.*​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*History

Britain's story

Great Britain was the dominant industrial and maritime power of the 19th century and played a leading role in developing parliamentary democracy and in advancing literature and science.

Credit: Maurice At its peak, the British Empire stretched over one-fourth of the earth's surface. The first half of the 20th century saw the UK's strength seriously depleted in two World Wars. The second half witnessed the dismantling of the Empire and the UK rebuilding itself into a modern and prosperous European nation. As one of five permanent members of the UN Security Council, a founding member of NATO, and of the Commonwealth, the UK pursues a global approach to foreign policy.
The timeline of Britain
Neolithic, Bronze & Iron Ages: 8300 BC – 42 AD 
‘Britain’ itself did not exist until around 6500 BC, when the English Channel formed separating Britain from the rest of Europe. The first settlers here were hunter-gatherers, who spent much of their lives travelling in search of food. Around 750 BC iron was introduced into Britain, which led the way for the production of sophisticated and durable tools and weapons.

Romano Britain: 43 – 1065 AD 
In 43 AD the Roman army crossed the Channel and quickly defeated any resistance from local tribes. The Romans founded Londinium (London) and built military roads throughout the country. Within ten years, Roman rule had reached far into the territories of England and Wales. The Roman way of life continued in Britain until the 5th century, after which Britons were left more or less to fend for themselves.

Anglo-Normans & Middle Ages: 1066 –1347 
In 1066 Duke William of Normandy invaded Britain and famously defeated King Harold of England, who legend has it was shot with an arrow through the eye during the Battle of Hastings. William of Normandy went on to rule England and Scotland, radically changing the class system and changing the official language to French. In 1216, Henry III was crowned king, but was unpopular throughout his rule.

Late Medieval: 1348 – 1484 
The bubonic plague – or Black Death – reached England in 1348 and quickly spread to Wales and Scotland, killing up to a third of the population by the end of 1350. The plague persistently re-emerged in Britain until the 17th century, severely affecting the country's economic balance. In order to combat the devastating effects of the plague, the ruling classes attempted to restore economic stability through parliamentary legislation.

Credit: Jan van der Crabben Tudors Stuarts: 1485 – 1713 
In 1485, Henry Tudor invaded England and defeated Richard III to assume sovereignty. He went on to marry Elizabeth of York – daughter of Edward IV. In 1603 Elizabeth I – the Virgin Queen – died. With Elizabeth leaving no successor, James VI, King of Scots (son of Mary, Queen of Scots), succeeded as James I, King of England, effectively making him the first King of Great Britain.

Georgians: 1714 - 1836 
After the death of Queen Anne, George I became king, whose reign saw the development of the function of prime minister. Although the term ‘prime minister’ was not used at the time, Sir Robert Walpole assumed the role typical of a prime minister thanks to his successes in developing economic growth for the country. 

Victorians: 1837 - 1900 
Victoria – the longest reigning British monarch – became Queen in 1837, aged just eighteen. During her reign, she introduced a number of constitutional changes and the spirit of these changes led to the publishing of the people's charter, which laid out six demands including universal manhood suffrage and annual parliamentary elections. The charter was continually rejected in parliament, but today five out of the six original demands are firm parts of the British constitution. 

Early 20th Century: 1901 - 1944
The early twentieth century saw advances in science and technology that were unimaginable in previous eras. Among the ground-breaking achievements of this period were: the invention of the television by the EMI-Marconi Corporation; and subsequent founding of the British Broadcasting Company (BBC); the discovery of penicillin by Alexander Fleming; and insights into the structure of the atom, which led to the development of nuclear weapons and energy.

Post World War II: 1945 - 2010 
In 1945 the Labour Party won their first general election, going on to form the National Health Service, which many regard as Labour’s greatest achievement. Post-war rationing continued, but the era was marked by public enthusiasm and hope for the future. Since then, Britain has faced a number of economic crises, but survives today as one of the world’s leading trade and financial centres, with advanced public services and a thriving economy.

To find out more about the history of Britain, visit BBC - British History*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I bet your next post will be photos, right?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes jaja


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*


UK - Buckinghamshire - Waddeson - Waddesdon Manor  by JulesFoto, on Flickr

UK - Buckinghamshire - Waddeson - Waddesdon Manor - Fountains in front of Manor by JulesFoto, on Flickr

UK - Buckinghamshire - Waddeson - Waddesdon Manor - Estate entry gates by JulesFoto, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Canterbury , United Kingdom*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8149/7217361964_3273a5f5e1_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Canterbury , United Kingdom*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8006/7217324056_2aff7961fd_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , Canary Wharf in London's Docklands*


Look Right by Fergus McNeill, on Flickr

Heron Quays by Fergus McNeill, on Flickr

The fountain at Cabot Square by Fergus McNeill, on Flickr

Sun-dappled steps by Fergus McNeill, on Flickr

Canary Wharf in Summer by Fergus McNeill, on Flickr

Heron Quays and Canary Wharf by Fergus McNeill, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*


London by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Londra, Regno Unito *


London by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*


London by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

* University buildings in Oxford*


Radcliffe Camera Panorama by Fergus McNeill, on Flickr

The Radcliffe Camera by Fergus McNeill, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Parham Town, British Virgin Islands , United Kingdom *










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5194/7223092858_cd2e42318c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Parham Town, British Virgin Islands , United Kingdom *










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7080/7223095166_cb60c6c19d_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Windsor , United Kingdom


Windsor 2012 by ntalka, on Flickr


Windsor 2012 by ntalka, on Flickr


Windsor 2012 by ntalka, on Flickr


Windsor 2012 by ntalka, on Flickr


Windsor 2012 by ntalka, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom *


Big Ben at sunset by Hasselbach Photography, on Flickr


Olympic torch bearer by Joybot, on Flickr


Getting the shot by Joybot, on Flickr


Trafalgar Square - Soho, London by New York Habitat, on Flickr


Cruce y transeúntes by César D., on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom *


http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanbatten/5271136761/ by Sean Batten, on Flickr



Walbrook Building


Walbrook Building - London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


The Walbrook Building EC4 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

The Queen's Diamond Jubilee preparations


Diamond Jubilee preparations by st_hart, on Flickr


Diamond Jubilee preparations by st_hart, on Flickr


Diamond Jubilee preparations by st_hart, on Flickr


Diamond Jubilee preparations by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*










by Kavinda.K, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*


London's Picadilly, St. James and Mayfair por UGArdener, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*


President Obama Visits London - May 24, 2011 por UGArdener, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*


London's Westminster on May 24, 2011, the Day of the Obama Visit por UGArdener, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Port Lockroy , British Antarctic territory*


47 Port Lockroy - 65º04S 63º57’W - British Antarctic territory por Cristina-Dario-South-America, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lincoln Cathedral , United Kingdom*


8270 Lincoln Cathedral 13 Nov 2010 por paddington62, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update! Excellent photos as usual!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks you yellow fever


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*


The Shard and St Paul's por james_rawimages, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*


Lights and Shapes por Fred-Adams, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*


Guests arrive down The Mall for the Diamond Jubilee Concert at Buckingham Palace por paulgmccabe, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*


Diamond Jubilee Celebration | London por Bridget Davey (www.bridgetdavey.com), en Flickr


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

bbc


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*


London Panorama por barnyz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*


Greenwich, setting up the area for Equestrian events during London Olympics 2012 por egneg, en Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

flickr.com, photobucket.com, picturesfoengland.com





























The Crooked Spire, Chesterfield, Derbyshire









Arundel Castle (West Sussex)









River cam Cambridge









Poppy field in Surrey










Cornwall: Newquay









Bath (Somerset)










Shaftesbury (Dorset)









Bolsover Castle in Bolsover (Derbyshire)










Lynton/Lynmouth







































East Sussex -Bodiam Castle




































Polperro, Cornwall










Dunster Castle



























River Arun, Hampshire



















Chester












Ramsgate, Kent









Newcastle Upon Tyne









North-East England



























chatsworth house derbyshire




























North Yorkshire, England









Snowdonia, Gales










Stirling Castle









Newquay 










abergavenny










Windsor Castle


















Tintern abbey









Salisbury


















Llandudno (Wales) UK





































blaenau ffestinog (Wales) 









Fort William - Portree road, Scotland, United Kingdom 












------


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

www.picturesofengland.com


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

www.picturesofengland.com


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.avingtonpark.co.uk/









http://www.abbothall.org.uk/

















http://www.adlingtonhall.com/









http://www.alfordmanorhouse.co.uk/









http://www.althorp.com/









http://www.appuldurcombe.co.uk









http://www.hha.org.uk









http://www.ardingtonhouse.com/










http://www.arleyhallandgardens.com









picturesofengland.com Ashdown House









http://www.athelhampton.co.uk/









Audley End- wikipedia









http://www.belmont-house.org/









© English Heritage Photo Library (c) 









Belton House- wikimedia









belvoir castle









Beningbrough hall










Benthall Hall
picturesofengland.com










Blickling hall










Boarstall Tower
wikipedia









Boughton House










BOUGHTON MONCHELSEA PLACE









Bowood House and Gardens










Bramall Hall









Bramham Park










Breamore House


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

October 2010


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Cardiff, UK


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

www.picturesofengland.com

Redruth


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Poole(Dorset) 
www.picturesofengland.com


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

www.picturesofengland.com

Ross-on-Wye


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Wootton




























Boscastle














































www.picturesofengland.com

by tony hodgson


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Sheffield


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Shillingstone*



























*Barnsley*





































www.picturesofengland.com


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

picturesofengland.com

*Mossley*

















































*Taunton*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

www.picturesofengland.com

Lichfield


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

www.picturesofengland.com

Whitby

















































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009549&page=2


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

picturesofengland.com

Sherwood Forest


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

picturesofengland.com

Bexhill





































Woodbastwick


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

picturesofengland.com

Stamford


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Woodhouse



















Quorn


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Portsmouth


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Pictures of england
Stokesay Castle


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Halesworth from Pictures of england


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kings Worthy from picturesofengland.com


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

picturesofengland.com


Staithes, North Yorkshire


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Shetland mainland, UK





























by PAUL H BURNS

Scalloway, Shetland


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Stornoway, Isle of lewis (UK)

 by DonaldUist



















by rozallin










by AndyShader









by Hotpix UK Tony Smith (LRPS)









by sbrdoc1


















by Martin Third









by cat.lochs





































Isle of Lewis

by Hot Oyster Photography


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Horseheath

by picturesofengland.com










Pictures from Rochester (Kent)


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by picturesofengland.com

Kirkcaldy


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by picturesofengland.com

Brixham


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by picturesofengland.com and flickr

Plymouth


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by pictures of England.com

Hitchin


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by picturesofengland.com

Lincoln


























































































































































































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009549&page=3


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London , United Kingdom*


Believe it! por **** Nuttah, en Flickr


----------



## elCreatore (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## elCreatore (Jul 11, 2012)

*London - Stratford 2012 Olympic Hub & Shopping Centre*


----------



## elCreatore (Jul 11, 2012)

*London Eye*


----------



## janemolins (Jul 30, 2012)

I appreciated that, United Kingdom is one of the best tourism destination which include plenty of best places. I also seen the Snaps of United Kingdom which you had to mentioned here and impressed by this beautiful snaps.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice videos


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely....


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London*


The Shard and St Paul's Cathedral from Primrose Hill por manchego_photo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London*


The Tower Bridge por atif peshimam, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*London*


_MG_2786a-33 por rodwey2004, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice skyline


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Britain's Great Freeze by Craigfaelossie, on Flickr


Great Britain and Ireland by europeanspaceagency, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Robin Hood's bay by Scripter81, on Flickr
The tide was low, and I got the chance to see the sunrise at Robin Hood's bay.


St Mary's Church, Swinbrook by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Port Isaac Morning Low Tide by Bobrad, on Flickr
The large white building is the Portwenn schoolhouse.


Wray Castle - Windermere by Bobrad, on Flickr

From the VisitCumbria Website: This is not a real castle but a private house built in in the Gothic Revival Style in 1840. It was built for Dr James Dawson, a retired Liverpool surgeon, and is now owned by the National Trust. The house was built using his wife's inheritance from a gin fortune. Apparently she took one look at the house when it was finished, and refused to live in it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

London'Remake. by mp.fries, on Flickr


London'Skyfall. by mp.fries, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Slowly'Breaking'Through. by mp.fries, on Flickr
Edinburgh, Scotland


A'thousand'miles'away'and'poles'apart. by mp.fries, on Flickr
Culloden Moor, Scotland


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cannock Chase, Near Springslade Lodge Café 15/01/2013 by Gary S. Crutchley, on Flickr


A Walk Around Stonehenge by KatrencikPhotoArchives, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

sitting on the Thames by karleverett, on Flickr



Great Western Arcade, Birmingham by hoody_uk, on Flickr
The Victorian Great Western Arcade, constructed over the GWR railway which is directly beneath. It hosts a number of independent retailers in Birmingham.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/barryturner/8504378162/
Bosham Harbour Panorama at Sundown









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barryturner/8498102611/in/photostream/
Red Sky at Night
Bosham Harbour


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/barryturner/8469500246/in/photostream/
Pulteney Bridge Bath
The weather has been so bad with lots and lots of rain I have not been able to get out so I decided to raid the vault. I found this one and decided to see what I could do in Lightroom as it was a typical flat picture.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/barryturner/8373179575/in/photostream/
Old Rowing Boats at sundown


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Big Ben, my pics


















http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Houses of Parliament, my pics



























http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lendal Bridge and Lendal Bridge York England by woodytyke, on Flickr

Lendal Tower has stood next to the River Ouse since about the 1300.

It was originally part of the City's defences. In medieval times a great iron chain which was stored in the tower was pulled across the river to Barker Tower on the opposite bank.

The chain was a barrier to boats on the river, protecting the city in times of trouble and enabling tolls to be charged for entry.

In 1677 the tower was leased for 500 years to the York waterworks company. Water was pumped from the tower into pipes that ran throughout York. This role continued for 200 years, until in 1836 a dedicated engine house was built (this is the red-brick building adjoining Lendal Tower).

From then on the Tower has had various uses as offices, store and private residence.

Lendal Bridge was the second of the three modern road bridges built over the River Ouse at York (the first being Ouse Bridge which has existed since as early as the ninth century).

The bridge replaced an earlier ferry service. The advent of the railways in York in the first half of the nineteenth century made the ferry service busier than ever with passengers wanting to cross the river going to and from York’s original railway station in Tanner Row.

A bridge to replace the Lendal ferry service was first suggested in 1838 but responsibility for its construction became a point of controversy between the Corporation of York and the railway companies. After much debate, the Lendal Bridge and York Improvement Act was finally passed in 1860 and the foundation stone of the original bridge, designed by William Dredge, was laid later that year.

Then disaster struck. In 1861 the original bridge collapsed during construction, killing five men.

The bridge was redesigned and finally opened in 1863. The new architect, brought in after the failed first attempt, was Thomas Page, who also designed Skeldergate Bridge in York and Westminster Bridge in London.

Lendal Bridge is an iron bridge with details in the Gothic style. The parapet of the bridge features the white rose of York, the crossed keys of the Diocese of York and the lions of England. Additional ironwork includes York’s coat of arms and the initials V & A, representing Queen Victoria and Prince Albert.

The new bridge put the ferryman out of business. Records show that he received compensation of 15 pounds and a horse and cart.

A toll was charged to cross the new bridge to help pay for its construction. The charge was half a penny for foot passengers, a penny for animals and twopence for horse-drawn vehicles. The two small toll-houses can still be seen today, now housing cafés. The last toll was charged in 1894.

Credit and thanks to the History of York website for this information.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Guildhall York by woodytyke, on Flickr


York Guildhall was built in the 15th century. It served as a meeting place for the guilds of York. The city's guilds largely controlled the trade within York, they oversaw the quality of the workmanship within the city and looked after their members' interests

Because of damage sustained during an air raid in 1942, the present Guildhall is a rebuilt version of the 15th century building, and was opened by the Queen Elizabeth II in 1960. 
The stone walls, however, escaped total destruction and form the frame of the reconstructed hall.

The Guildhall has served many purposes through its long history, and was the scene of many Royal visits. It was was the venue for Margaret Clitherow's trial, Richard III was entertained there in 1483 and Prince Albert, the Consort to Queen Victoria was a guest of honour at a Royal banquet.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Empty house by Etrusia UK, on Flickr

A deserted building near the ruins of what looks like a lime kiln near Brownsham Woods and the atlantic coast in North Devon.



Chelmsford, Parkside Court by Stuart Axe, on Flickr


Parkside Court (renamed from Melbourne Court) and the Chignal Estate as viewed from Chelmsford (UK) city limits.

At just 141 feet tall it's Chelmsford's highest skyscraper..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

walking back to happiness by s0ulsurfing, on Flickr

Brook England



Europe 2013 | The London Eye @ London, England by RickChung.com, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

London County Hall by albireo2006, on Flickr


The Shard by EricP2x, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheapside by EricP2x, on Flickr
Cheapside is the name of the street below, which once upon a time was described as "the busiest thoroughfare in the world", nowdays its lined by pretty dull offices, although theres still some gems to be found there. Like, for instance, St Mary-le-Bow church, in the foreground, designed by Wren and built in 1671-1673, with the spire added in 1680. Beyond we can see the City towers - Heron, T42, Swiss-Re, Leadenhall, Lloyds, Willis, and 20 Fenchurch. Still further we can see Isle of Dogs.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Towards Cadair Idris by Stuart Herbert, on Flickr
Taken at Cross Foxes (what a wonderful name), looking almost due east towards the eastern edge of the Cadair Idris range in North Wales.



Menai Suspension Bridge and a Snowy Snowdonia by Stuart Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Over a Hill by Dragon Chan2009, on Flickr
Paignton, England


St. Paul's Cathedral by JdJ Photography (Aardewerk), on Flickr
Cheapside, London


----------

